# My first Jupiter 2 kit ever build



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Back in 1998, my best friend got a Polar Lights Jupiter 2 kit, and when he finished making it I was like, nice model, but the couches in front of the console need to be trashed, & the seam in the roof is REALLY annoying! 
I figured he paid a lot of money for a kit I wouldn't begin to be able to correct the problems on.

Fast forward 13 years- My modeling skills are vastly superior to my younger self. 
My Son & I are watching Lost In Space DVD's like mad. 
I fix up my Robot model to be more accurate.
_I find a PL kit on Ebay for $40!!!!!_ 

So. I was gonna slap it together with some minor alterations & putty, but like I am wont to do, I got too into it...









First up- open up, resize & reposition the porthole.








Fast fix?








No, this look like doody!








Trashed.








A little extra initial detailing...








My Son detailed the lower level for me!








I should have just done this from scratch... the sanding is gonna be endless.









So, okay, it's not my obsession, and it probably won't blow anyone away when it's done, but it's just a pure fun project for me & my boy.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

What a cool project to be doing with your son! Looking good so far & I can't wait to see updates.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Paulbo said:


> What a cool project to be doing with your son!


He's in charge of the lower level. Some day when I'm gone I hope he looks at this & remembers that I trusted him with something important, err.. model-wise.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Whoah... looks like a mess right now, but It'll come together...:thumbsup:










I opened up the inner hatch window, took the astrogator down a mm or so, added scratch power conduit thingies between the freezing tubes... if this ship was my passion, I'd hate to think how long it'd take me; there's so much wrong here.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

First primer test after putty & sanding:









EEEEEYIKES! More must be done!
But I 'spected it.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

I got the PL Jupiter 2 when it first came out and was hoping for a nice OOB build, nothing so easy! It's the basis for a nice kit but took a lot of work, especially that roof seam!

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php/cat/500/page/2/ppuser/61330


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php/cat/500/page/2/ppuser/61330


WOW! Love that Robot/Smith dio!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks, a little scratch-building & kit bashing for the set dressing!

You guys are off to a nice start, looks like you're going to end up with a great build! That centerline seam is pretty chunky too, like the roof seam but some sanding will give you a nice clean edge.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> Thanks, a little scratch-building & kit bashing for the set dressing!


 Nice work on the Robot's bubble support!:thumbsup:


> That centerline seam is pretty chunky too, like the roof seam but some sanding will give you a nice clean edge.


Thanks for the tip! 
I'm playing with the idea of weathering it- I mean, after so many hard re-entries...


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks, that was a really fun kit to do, you guys should try it sometime!

Here's what I did with the lower hull, I cut uot the landing gear bays but kept the leg connect points. I made covers so I can display it gear up too.

Watching the news & there are tornadoes near Worcester, hope that's not near you!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> Thanks, that was a really fun kit to do, you guys should try it sometime!


I have a Robot kit coming- if it's in scale with the PL Robby kit (I don't know if it is, but I got 'em both in any case) I can do a 'War Of The Robots' thing.:thumbsup: EDIT: It seems they are!!!
I had SO many Robot models as a little kid... parental units threw them out when they broke from hard play though. Around 1974 they seemed to just dry up. But now I have another go at it!


> Here's what I did with the lower hull, I cut out the landing gear bays but kept the leg connect points. I made covers so I can display it gear up too.


That's GREAT! Way cool. Another good tip, thanks.:thumbsup:


> Watching the news & there are tornadoes near Worcester, hope that's not near you!


A tornado touched down 12 miles from us in Springfield... kinda scary. Made it difficult to work on my Jupiter.:freak:
Hope no one was hurt, seriously.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

I had a friend as a kid who had a Remco robot, bet that didn't last either!

I also cut the hatch out & filled it in from the inside for a more accurate shape and position. I added the ceiling beams, the center ring was made from a piece of 2" PVC pipe that's 1/4" thick. Having access to a pipe cutter at work made it a snap to make that.

I reduced the size of the viewport as well, like I said, a lot of work will make a nice finished build!

No reports yet of injuries. Lots of property damage, uprooted trees & downed power lines. Tornado watch still in effect til 8:00 last I heard. Batten down the hatches just in case!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> I had a friend as a kid who had a Remco robot, bet that didn't last either!


I had 2 of them! 
Neither made it to my 8th birthday.


> I also cut the hatch out & filled it in from the inside for a more accurate shape and position.


Really? I don't see a problem with the hatch... apart from the curved center line I already straightened. Are my eyes failing me?:freak:


> I added the ceiling beams


 Nice! My Son had suggested that, and I'll do it.


> I reduced the size of the viewport as well, like I said, a lot of work will make a nice finished build!


 Again, I don't see a problem there... maybe I just have a blended idea in my head from the Gemini model that allows me to accept a midpoint-?


> No reports yet of injuries. Lots of property damage, uprooted trees & downed power lines. Tornado watch still in effect til 8:00 last I heard. Batten down the hatches just in case!


We stayed in the middle of our house for quite a while. I sanded a lot.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

It hurts to think of all those toys from our childhood that didn't make it! At least I still have my old comic books, mom never threw them out!

The hatch is just an outline and I wanted to have it slightly recessed is all. I also thought the viewport was too large, so maybe that's just a matter of preference. 

Those details in particular bugged me enough that I did a partial re-build a couple of years after I thought I had it finished!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> The hatch is just an outline and I wanted to have it slightly recessed is all.


I thought about that, but that doesn't bug me any- just the center line did. Hmmm, I may change my mind if I can figure a way to make the hatch slide open easily, though...


> I also thought the viewport was too large, so maybe that's just a matter of preference.


No, you're right. It's just a _tiny_ bit too wide & low (referencing the BIG studio model), I can see that now. But since that & the porthole are gonna be the main way you see the inside of mine, I don't think I'll change it.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

I put a sliding hatch in my last one --- but I can't really say it was easy. It was worth the time though. 


Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

geminibuildups said:


> I put a sliding hatch in my last one --- but I can't really say it was easy. It was worth the time though.


Oh, I didn't mean that the _making_ should be easy, just the sliding open & closed part.
That looks great! Did you use straight or curved plastic for the door?


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks. Glad you like it. 

I cut out the kit part, filled the opening slightly with scrap plastic on the top and sides and made curved plastic tracks from the inside on the top and bottom. Then, I took a piece of plastic and glued it to the bottom of the inside of the hatch to make it fit securely in the opening when it slides closed.

Geminibuildups

GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> The hatch is just an outline and I wanted to have it slightly recessed is all.


Well, I' gonna go for an opening hatch...










I just bought myself another 5 hrs on this build.:freak:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Good on ya as the Aussies say. You gotta have a certain amount of fearlessness to ascend to that next level of modeling beyond being a straight out-of-the-box builder.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

Go for it!!! 

I think I have some spare sections of the hull which you can use for the hatch. Send me a message if you would like it.


Geminibuildups


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

geminibuildups said:


> Go for it!!!
> 
> I think I have some spare sections of the hull which you can use for the hatch. Send me a message if you would like it.


Wow, thanks, that's really nice of ya!!!:thumbsup:
But man that plastic is thick! I want to make a scratch hatch that's a little thinner.

Hey- I no sooner finish the hatch opening, and look who pops up!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work on the hatch opening, you're right that's some thick plastic! The landing gear bays were no piece of cake either. Whatever your ultimate aims are, the extra work on this kit will be worth the time & effort.

There have been some amazing build-ups, and as you're seeing guys will be glad to share their experiences!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> Whatever your ultimate aims are, the extra work on this kit will be worth the time & effort.


Oh, I have seen some doozies here! Some look like actual set interiors!!:freak:
I'm not out to compete with THAT level of devotion! I just want a nice J2 for my own inner 10 year old. Maybe spice it up with some weathering & scrapes on the bottom.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

You've got some real good mods going on for the interior, lot's of room for improvements there. Some of the guys here have done some truly insane detailing on their builds!

Don't limit yourself, now that you've gotten started you'll be surprised how carried away you can get! I ended up doing a lot more to mine than I originally planned...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> I ended up doing a lot more to mine than I originally planned...


Me too. :thumbsup:
I'll got nuts on the flight console & seats. Plus now with the working (I hope) hatch, I have to redo the airlock!

_DANGER Chrisisall! You are becoming OBSESSED!_


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*the PL jupiter II is my ALL time favorite kit ..its just the right size for me and the hull shape is dead on...I built mine straight out of the box, and added the aftermarket seats...its perfect for me...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Great Job on your Build-up Sir!:thumbsup:

The PL Jupiter 2 is a nice little kit indeed..However even when it first came out, I felt the interior was very "Toy like".

Most importantly, you are enjoying the build:thumbsup:, that's the most important part of any model...to me anyway.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Chrisisall said:


> Wow, thanks, that's really nice of ya!!!:thumbsup:
> But man that plastic is thick! I want to make a scratch hatch that's a little thinner.
> 
> Hey- I no sooner finish the hatch opening, and look who pops up!


I opened the hatch on my Moebius build-up. I took my Dremel with a grinding bit ans thinned the plastic in the area that the hatch slides back into. I did it in sections so that it would be even and i also carefully took off just a little at the time to keep from going through the hull. I also thinned the edges of the hatch and made guide rails at the top and bottom for it to slide in.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/Airlock_door_detair_3.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/Airlock_door_detail_2.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_09711.JPG


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

beatlepaul said:


> The PL Jupiter 2 is a nice little kit indeed..However even when it first came out, I felt the interior was very "Toy like".


LOL, the little Jupiter in the astrogator had rounded edges!!! I mean,_ really_-!
I'm doing what I can with it...:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kenlee said:


>


Thanks Ken, really helpful! That's where I plan to go with mine.:thumbsup:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Looking great!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

starseeker said:


> Looking great!


Are you looking at _KEN'S_ pictures when you say that?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

More work, I'm in the zone while listening to the Iron Man 1 soundtrack:



















Yeah, I'm sizing the viewport down a bit. This is becoming a MUCH bigger project than I first imagined. I get that way. 
With stuff I grew up with, anyway.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, I'm sizing the viewport down a bit. This is becoming a MUCH bigger project than I first imagined. I get that way. 
With stuff I grew up with, anyway.[/QUOTE]

I told you!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> I told you!


Yes, you did.:thumbsup:
And thanks for pointing out the viewport size issue. I would have hated to have noticed it farther into the build.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Like I did! Along with a few other things... Keep up the good work!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Chrisisall said:


> Are you looking at _KEN'S_ pictures when you say that?


Nope, this is your thread. Tho' his look great, too. But you've done a dynamite job on the hatch and port hole and anyone who tackles that glide tube and re-sizing those windows, that's some serious modelling going on. I'm really looking forward to watching this as it unfolds. It's work like this that keeps me inspired and going.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

starseeker said:


> Nope, this is your thread. Tho' his look great, too. But you've done a dynamite job on the hatch and port hole and anyone who tackles that glide tube and re-sizing those windows, that's some serious modelling going on. I'm really looking forward to watching this as it unfolds. It's work like this that keeps me inspired and going.


I completely agree.
It was not my intention to hijack this thread but to show an option for improvements to the hatch.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kenlee said:


> I completely agree.
> It was not my intention to hijack this thread but to show an option for improvements to the hatch.


And it was greatly appreciated!! :thumbsup:
But I abandoned the idea of making the hatch open & close in favour of a more accurate look to it while closed- flight mode or landing mode, it doesn't need to open anyway.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

We're all here to help & support each other, I only wish Hobby Talk was around when I was building mine!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

starseeker said:


> Nope, this is your thread.


 Heh heh, just joking there.:jest:


> you've done a dynamite job on the hatch and port hole and anyone who tackles that glide tube and re-sizing those windows, that's some serious modelling going on. I'm really looking forward to watching this as it unfolds. It's work like this that keeps me inspired and going.


Thanks a lot!! From you that's high praise, as I am amazed by your work so much more than my own.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> We're all here to help & support each other, I only wish Hobby Talk was around when I was building mine!


I'm SO happy I found this place.
And Chuck, back then you didn't need this place as much as most...


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> I'm SO happy I found this place.
> And Chuck, back then you didn't need this place as much as most...


Thanks, but I sure could've benefited from the experiences of all the great modelers here, and resources like all the cool aftermarket stuff!

It probably took me about 10 years of building & re-building to get my PL Jupiter to where I was happy with it! Then came Moebius, but that's a whole other thread...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> Then came Moebius, but that's a whole other thread...


Moebius Jupiter is a like a dream to me. But a nightmare as well. 
It *has* to be fully lighted.It has to.
It's like, buy the model for $80- spend $80 on the lighting.:freak:


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

There's a lot less work out of the box than the PL kit, a few minor issues but the lighting...wow, some of the guys here have done some really amazing stuff!

Keep up the great work & keeps the pics coming!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> Keep up the great work & keeps the pics coming!


Hatch is secure.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice and smooth, it's a big improvement over the original! Looking forward to more updates!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> Nice and smooth, it's a big improvement over the original!


You were so right- the hatch is both more accurate & more visually interesting!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Aren't you glad you did it now? Instead of re-doing it much later like I did...

What's next?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> What's next?


New scratch flight console...









Just did this now. Detailing will ensue.
After that, the chairs.

:hat:


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

That sheet styrene is awesome stuff, you can do anything with it! I left the console alone but did build new seats. There are aftermarket seats from a place called Skyhook Models, of course I found out about them afterwards...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> There are aftermarket seats from a place called Skyhook Models, of course I found out about them afterwards...


That's cheating!
Build yer own!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

They also have a kit for accurizing the landing gear footpads, which I also ended up doing myself. No cheating here!


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> That's cheating!
> Build yer own!:thumbsup:


I wouldn't call it cheating... I call it utilizing available resources!

Bryan


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Gemini1999 said:


> I wouldn't call it cheating... I call it utilizing available resources!


I'm not totally serious about that; if it were actually cheating, then not making your model entirely from scratch would be as well.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

I wasn't serious either, but I'll almost always try to do something myself first! I most likely would've gotten the replacement seats had I found out about them sooner.

And now back to Chris & his Jupiter 2!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

More interior work:


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Looking good! I started building a gyroscope but never finished it, one of the few little details the nagged at me...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> Looking good! I started building a gyroscope but never finished it, one of the few little details the nagged at me...


Really, the hardest construction part for me will be the ribs on the ceiling. Also, I'm wondering whether to add the double dish into the top bubble, or leave it clear to see the inside from.
To be honest, this will not be my best work, on the interior anyway. There are just too many scale issues. The astrogator looks too small to me, but that resizing was necessary to scale in the lower level, I guess.
Still, this is a TOTALLY fun build; my inner 10 year old is having a BLAST(off into space)!!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

A tiny detail added to the astrogator...


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

It's coming along great so far, but you can go crazy over all the little details. At the rate you're going I'm sure the end result will be something that your inner 10 year old will be happy with!

The ceiling beams weren't that hard to do. As I remember the interior wasn't quite symetrical, so they won't all be the same size. If you do them you'll have to do the soffit as well. If I still have the patterns I'll post them...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Even though I've been sanding the landing gear & stuff, I think I'll ultimately make it in flight mode- that's the way it thrilled me the most on the show...


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

There's a PL J2 build at the CultTVMan website that has a pretty simple solution for the ceiling beams, although it was crafted with the idea that the top portion of the hull could still be removed:










It looks pretty simple, but effective.

Bryan


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Even though I've been sanding the landing gear & stuff, I think I'll ultimately make it in flight mode- that's the way it thrilled me the most on the show...


It's a fairly simple matter to make it removable, although it entails cutting through more of that thick plastic!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> More interior work:


 
Looking goood!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Gemini1999 said:


> although it was crafted with the idea that the top portion of the hull could still be removed:


Thanks Bryan! I'm still not sure if I'm gonna go that way (Chuck did it also), or attach it all to the lower hull...


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

I did the upper hull as one piece, but didn't glue to the lower hull. I did glue the upper deck to the lower hull to keep the centerline seam straight.

It'd be a shame to glue the whole thing together and not be able to see all the details you're adding to the interior!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> It'd be a shame to glue the whole thing together and not be able to see all the details you're adding to the interior!


I don't intend to glue it down, ya never know when ya wanna make an adjustment!

Okay, I just finished the seats- a little crude, but my sheet styrene is too soft for precise holes that tiny...










Plus I intend to have John & Don in the seats hiding the upholstery imprecision.
I can still change it if get any negative comments on them...


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Wow, look great to me! Doesn't look like you have anything to hide at all.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Sonett said:


> Wow, look great to me! Doesn't look like you have anything to hide at all.


Thanks! 
The paint job will also help immensely.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Sonett said:


> Wow, look great to me! Doesn't look like you have anything to hide at all.


I agree..:thumbsup::thumbsup:Very nice indeed


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

beatlepaul said:


> I agree..:thumbsup::thumbsup:Very nice indeed


Thanks BP! 

Whoah, I just looked closely at the picture I put up- that astrogator IS NOT glued in- that's why it looks all crooked!:freak:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

*phwew*
Finally done with the elevator...


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work on the seats, they look as good as the replacements! You added more detail than I did, I have a couple of figures from an old flying sub kit to hide mine!

The elevator looks good too!


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

May I suggest getting rid of the ring on the floor around the astrogator? It may help to place the thing correctly, but there was no such ring on the real J2.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> The elevator looks good too!


You have no idea how long I worked on it!

Come to think of it, neither do I....
:hat:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

NTRPRZ said:


> May I suggest getting rid of the ring on the floor around the astrogator? It may help to place the thing correctly, but there was no such ring on the real J2.


Thanks! Suggestion noted! I'll look into it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

NTRPRZ said:


> May I suggest getting rid of the ring on the floor around the astrogator?


I just built up the base of the astrogator so that the 'ring' will seem more like a natural thickness progression to the floor.
Thanks again! Great pointer!:thumbsup:
ETA: I'll post a pic when the tape is off, and I sand the putty; it looks WAAAY better now!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That's better.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> You have no idea how long I worked on it!
> 
> Come to think of it, neither do I....
> :hat:


You must have went into a hyperdrive, better check your atomic clock & vector tapes!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> You must have went into a hyperdrive,


Hahah

It's taking shape!










(Seats glued in place, clear parts & astrogator placed for test look.)


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

Great work so far, I have a technical observation about your placement of the astrogator. The control stick console should be moved about one quarter turn aft so that the operator is facing forward towards the viewport. That would place the astrogator operators back facing the elevator glidetube cage. Last but no least the 8 ribs in the astrogator table should be in line with the 8 wall beams.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jeffking45 said:


> The control stick console should be moved about one quarter turn aft so that the operator is facing forward towards the viewport. That would place the astrogator operators back facing the elevator glidetube cage. Last but no least the 8 ribs in the astrogator table should be in line with the 8 wall beams.


Absolutely noted! Thanks so much!:thumbsup:
ETA: Hey wait- my astrogator only has SIX ribs!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

You're doing a fantastic job on one of my least favorite models. I built two and have neither, saw it as just a toy, thank goodness for the Moebius J-2. Anyway, I look forward to all you great work on this build.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> I built two and have neither, saw it as just a toy


OOTB that's all it is, but I like the scale, & am willing to work a little to make it a bit nicer.
I always suggest the Moebius to them that ask- just today I was talking to a friend in DC that has a PL kit that he hasn't built, & prolly never will, because he's a glue-it-&-paint-it dude. He says the couches in front of the console suck. I told him to get the Skyhook chairs, but he hasn't the skillz to remove the couches successfully. 
So I said to get the Moebius, but he said he hasn't the room for such a big model in his house!
Sadly, he will remain Jupiterless forever, I fear.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Chris -

I give you points for attempting to use the clear plastic glide tube cage. IMHO there isn't any practical way to make it look like it should. I know that you're doing the best with what you've got and have some really nice results so far. I saw lots of folks discard the cage completely and buy styrene stock and scratch build their own.

Sorry to hear about your friend and his issues with the PL kit. At the very least, he could take a small razor saw or dremel tool to remove the sucky couches, then fill with a bit of sheet styrene and putty. I had the same plan that you mentioned - I bought a set of Skyhook couches and their landing gear parts to improve the model, but I never got that far.

Keep up the wonderful work - you're doing really well!

Bryan


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey Chrisisall hey you can get a more accurate astrogator with 8 ribs from skyhook models or culttvman sells one . good luck


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Gemini1999 said:


> I give you points for attempting to use the clear plastic glide tube cage. IMHO there isn't any practical way to make it look like it should. I know that you're doing the best with what you've got and have some really nice results so far. I saw lots of folks discard the cage completely and buy styrene stock and scratch build their own.


Actually, from this angle I don't think it looks too bad...










Once I'm finished, & throw some light in it, I really don't expect to open it up much, if at all. So, as long as it looks okay from the viewport, I'm not gonna sweat it too much- I'm focusing most of my efforts on the exterior, & the console & seats.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jeffking45 said:


> Hey Chrisisall hey you can get a more accurate astrogator with 8 ribs from skyhook models or culttvman sells one . good luck


That's another thing you won't really notice from looking in the windows, so again, whatever.
When I eventually get a Moebius, _then_ I'll get totally serious. This one's just a firstie for fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Actually, from this angle I don't think it looks too bad...QUOTE]
> 
> It looks great considering what you started with!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> It looks great considering what you started with!


But, let's not consider what I started with... be honest... do I need to scratch it? Is it that distracting?








It is, isn't it.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Do some finish sanding, prime & paint it, it'll look fine! You've always got the Moebius kit! I mean you do actually want to finish this sometime right?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> Do some finish sanding, prime & paint it, it'll look fine! You've always got the Moebius kit! I mean you do actually want to finish this sometime right?


A master modeler (Steve Neil) recently said, "Good enough, or it'll never be done.":thumbsup:
Oh, and Geminibuildups just pointed out to me that the astrogator needs work , so, a little longer 'till 'good enough'.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Chrisisall said:


> A master modeler (Steve Neil) recently said, "Good enough, or it'll never be done.":thumbsup:
> Oh, and Geminibuildups just pointed out to me that the astrogator needs work , so, a little longer 'till 'good enough'.


You could always scratchbuild a new astrogator. I did this one for my Gemini 12 that I am building using just the hulls from the Polar Lights kit.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1204.JPG


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Great job Kenlee. The mini j2 into the dome has a perfect shape.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Great job Kenlee. The mini j2 into the dome has a perfect shape.


That IS one awesome scratch piece!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

kenlee said:


> You could always scratchbuild a new astrogator. I did this one for my Gemini 12 that I am building using just the hulls from the Polar Lights kit.
> 
> http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1204.JPG


Ken, with mad scratch skillz like that, I'm frankly surprised you bothered to use the Polar Lights hull at all....:wave::thumbsup:

Okay, I tweaked up my 'gator some, being brow-beaten into it and all:lol:, but still only 6 ribs. Like I said, once she's closed up, it'll be fine.
Eventually I'll get a Moebius to _really_ show off an interior.
Plus, Monday I'm hurling myself into a seriously detailed USS Bozeman build that will absorb every moment for at least five weeks (Hopefull estimate, I know), so this Jupiter will likely take a while.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

One little thing- I opened the door up & put that wall you see behind it in season one...










Just thought it'd add to the space you see from outside. This is going slow, I'm so busy with other models...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hey- you guys all saw this in the news, right?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Workin' on my lil' scratch Robot for the ship. When he's done, John & Don are next..

















Whoah, he looks chubby in white!


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice shot of the Jupiter coming home after all these years, although with things the way they are currently I bet even Dr. Smith would think they're better off lost in space! (and I'm not getting at all political, just thinking about the state of the world in general!)

Nice updates to the model as well! Just couldn't stay away, could you?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> Nice shot of the Jupiter coming home after all these years, although with things the way they are currently I bet even Dr. Smith would think they're better off lost in space! (and I'm not getting at all political, just thinking about the state of the world in general!)


Alpha Centauri is looking better & better....


> Nice updates to the model as well! Just couldn't stay away, could you?


I work it in when I can- funny, that pic of the Robot I'm making makes him look waaaaay fatter than he does for real. The camera added 10 grams to him...:jest:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Here are the beginnings of John & Don:










I made the basic forms from Sculpy, & baked them so they'd be firm, but not rock hard. Now me & my trusty Xacto are doing the rest!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks good so far, never worked with Sculpy myself, I'll have to give it a try!

Silver spacesuits or 2nd/ 3rd season uniforms?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> Looks good so far, never worked with Sculpy myself, I'll have to give it a try!


 Really good stuff for soft figures & such. Inexpensive. Moderately sand-able. But HAS to be primed before painting, or it stays tacky _FOREVER_.


> Silver spacesuits or 2nd/ 3rd season uniforms?


Silver, all the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Okay, sculpted suits (the hard part- the faces- will come later; I'm sick & don't trust my artistic ability in that area just now):


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

*Why don't you just keep the figures that way and paint them white. They can be 2 of Smith's Cyborgs from "Space Destructors" :thumbsup:*


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

geminibuildups said:


> *Why don't you just keep the figures that way and paint them white. They can be 2 of Smith's Cyborgs from "Space Destructors" :thumbsup:*


*
OMG, I *KNEW* I wasn't the only one who would be thinking that!!!! LOL!:wave:*


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Okay, 








He gets banished to the antimatter 'verse. I gotta start from scratch- it just didn't quite capture his character!:freak:


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

Chrisisall said:


> Okay,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like he just came off a bender. :tongue:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Avian said:


> Looks like he just came off a bender. :tongue:


Dude, I had a fever when I made him...:freak:
He looked fine at 101.5
:wave:


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

That's pretty darn good considering you sculpted it by hand, delirious or not!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> That's pretty darn good considering you sculpted it by hand, delirious or not!


Thanks for the kindness, but Avian was right, kidding around or not; he looks like _I felt_ while making him. 
The Robot needs to look his best! And the one I'm working on now will be that.

_*THANK YOU CHRISISALL! I WOULD HATE TO BE MISREPRESENTED BY A SIMPLE VIRAL EFFECT ON YOUR HUMAN SENSIBILITIES!
*_
:lol:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Okay, I finished the new Robot, but I'm gonna be a bit of a tease here... 
I'll show it when I'm done with the rest of my Jupiter. Should be next week or so, I have to get busy on my client's Bozeman now that I'm feeling better!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Awesome work so far my friend!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

See? Now shut the door!










*PUNK! THIS CLOSET WILL NEVER HOLD ME!
*


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> That's pretty darn good considering you sculpted it by hand, delirious or not!


This one came out acceptable:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

WOW!!!Excellent my brother!!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

beatlepaul said:


> WOW!!!Excellent my brother!!!


Thanks!! Heh, my Wife said she didn't see a big difference...:freak: 
I'm SO glad I waited on John & Don's faces; they probably would have ended up looking like Tybo


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice! Definitely going to pick up some Sculpy this week...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck Eds said:


> Nice! Definitely going to pick up some Sculpy this week...


Just remember- you have to paint it with acrylic.
Well, maybe there's other paints you can use, but I don't know what they are.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Small thing- the from-scratch crew of my J2 is mostly done:

















Wow, It's so hard to work this small...:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Nearing the end of this one:


























Slow going because of other projects, but every moment of this is fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

I like the way the robot turned out. I don't have a J-2 yet to get an idea for its size. How tall is the robot?

Also, I thought there was a link in this thread for doors and wall panels that could be downloaded and printed, but I cannot find it.

Do any of y'all happen to know where to find them?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

cozmo said:


> I like the way the robot turned out. I don't have a J-2 yet to get an idea for its size. How tall is the robot?


My Robot is 1 3/8", however, it's scaled to the Polar Lights J2. A little over 2" might work for the Moebius one.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

The robot is still pretty neat.

The Polar Lights version is the one I'll be working on, so the work you did will be a great help.

Dang this kit is big, how much bigger is the Moebius J-2?

I have a whole lot of questions now that I have one, but rather than go off topic here, I will ask them somewhere else. After searching the forum.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

cozmo said:


> The robot is still pretty neat.


Thanks! I love me my Robot!


> Dang this kit is big, how much bigger is the Moebius J-2?


Half again as big- 18"!!!:freak:


----------

